# "I Bet You Will"



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Has anyone seen this show on Spike TV?

Basically just a bunch of people go around offering money to random people and try to make them do stupid stuff.

One episode, they offered some chick some money to drink water out of a goldfish bowl that had about 4-6 red cap orandas on it... forget the exact number.

Well, the dumb bitch took the bet and she also swallowed all the orandas whole while they were alive...


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

is that not cruelty to animals?? On TV no less?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeap.......


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

I wonder why society thinks that's ok but its not ok with cats or dogs? Why don't they draw the line like at crickets?

And why do we think its ok at crickets? Or bacteria? Or mollecules? What do we draw these lines based on?


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Because they think that small, non-furry animals are incapable of feeling pain.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> Because they think that small, non-furry animals are incapable of feeling pain.


We should find one of these people, being of short stature, shave them, and put them on their own show


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

My intentions with them would be a little different... maybe make them swallow something prickly... like a cactus.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Pablo said:


> I wonder why society thinks that's ok but its not ok with cats or dogs? Why don't they draw the line like at crickets?
> 
> And why do we think its ok at crickets? Or bacteria? Or mollecules? What do we draw these lines based on?


People have always been selective with the animals they choose to care about. 
A person will cry because someone kicked a puppy and then go home and eat a big steak. It's hypocritical if you ask me.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

ever heard of sick puppy syndrome?

there was this study done, and i wish i could find the article because i thought it was really interesting, that found using a sad cartoon puppy as an icon for a disaster/famine relief fund brought in more money than using a photo of a starving child or nothing at all. 

yeah, people definately are selective about what they care about.


----------



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

twoheadedfish said:


> ever heard of sick puppy syndrome?
> 
> there was this study done, and i wish i could find the article because i thought it was really interesting, that found using a sad cartoon puppy as an icon for a disaster/famine relief fund brought in more money than using a photo of a starving child or nothing at all.
> 
> yeah, people definately are selective about what they care about.


Very true. I admit I'm one of the people this works on. People are evil, so I will put my spare change toward animal welfare


----------

